# BAM! Hiro's old Drawings



## Joe_Bassett (Sep 13, 2015)

I was looking through an old folder on my computer and found some of my old drawings. I'm posting them here now, BAM!


A really old sketch of me

PEWDS!!

Sideways sketch of myself as a cat person

Sideways sketch of my cat as a person

Sketch of a character of mine

I'll probably post more as I find them.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Sep 14, 2015)

Reminds me of what I used to draw.

...before I started drawing monsters. xD 

The last one's my favorite.


----------



## joshybo (Sep 14, 2015)

Very nice anime technique.  For some reason, I'm really drawn to the second sketch.  It's simple, but engaging.  I love the style and would like to see more of your recent work if you should ever feel inclined to share it.


----------



## ShadowEyes (Sep 14, 2015)

Ah, these are adorable! They make me smile.

...Although I didn't know you were a raccoon.

EDIT:



joshybo said:


> Very nice anime technique. For some reason, I'm really drawn to the second sketch. It's simple, but engaging. I love the style and would like to see more of your recent work if you should ever feel inclined to share it.



I think it's just the alignment. Very nice. And the raccoon one is standing with solid proportions.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Sep 14, 2015)

The raccoon one was supposed to be a cat... But I can roll with raccoon. My cat has a raccoon tail so that's probably why.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 14, 2015)

The anime style is one that I've never been good at.  More of a caricature artist, me.  These look good, though.

Looking forward to seeing more from you, Hiro.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Sep 19, 2015)

You asked for more, and you got...ME! Well, myself as I would look in an apocalypse...if the zombies don't get me...


----------



## Boofy (Sep 20, 2015)

INB4, the zombies get everybody.

Nice drawans, as always Hiro :3


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 9, 2015)

You've got a lot of skill as an artist. That's for sure.


----------

